# botox injection for pelvic floor tension myalgia



## dawn_baca@yahoo.com (Jan 26, 2011)

One of our gynecologists is holding a pelvic pain clinic and is looking into doing botox injection in the OR with the patient under general anesthesia- pudendal block.  Has anyone had any experience with coding for the professional procedures?


----------



## JacquelynA (Jan 26, 2011)

*Botox*

No, but I will tell you that you would be surprised at how helpful the help desk at the supplier can be.  I have called many times to a company that send us medical supplies for procedures and if they don't know they will usually find out for you.  Good luck!


----------

